
NetBSD 6.1 is Relased - dallagi
http://www.netbsd.org/releases/formal-6/NetBSD-6.1.html
======
AlexMax
As someone who isn't very familiar with NetBSD aside from the "It runs on a
toaster!" meme, what does NetBSD bring to the table compared to something like
FreeBSD if you want to run it on a common architecture like x86?

Congratulations on the release, by the way. :)

~~~
kryptiskt
I run FreeBSD on my home server (because of ZFS). But I use NetBSD every now
and then.

Things I like about NetBSD:

\- It has support for both Dom0 and DomU Xen domains.

\- It is very clean and portable code, you can build it on any *nix machine
and get install media, just do ./build.sh release; ./build.sh iso-image

\- There are fun experiments being done. Like rump kernels and Lua in kernel
space

\- It's dominated by hobbyists.

~~~
derleth
> Lua in kernel space

This sounds like something which, were it done by Microsoft, would be taken as
evidence of terminal senility on the part of the technical leads. What is
NetBSD's reasoning for doing it?

~~~
justincormack
Rapid prototyping of drivers is one reason.

A recent project adds Lua to Linux for dtrace style functionality
<https://github.com/ktap/ktap>

------
kunai
How is the hardware/driver support for NetBSD in comparison with FreeBSD or
Linux?

Is it better, worse, or about the same? I'm considering using a Mac Mini G4 as
a server, and was wondering whether to put FreeBSD, NetBSD, or Linux on it.

I know all of them will have drivers for the G4, but if I wanted to put any on
a newer computer, how would the hardware support be?

~~~
sliverstorm
To my knowledge, you can safely assume all BSD variants run behind Linux in
terms of driver support for new hardware.

~~~
kev009
Pathologically, older SPARC and SGI MIPS boxes are probably a lot better off
on OpenBSD where they are actively developed for and tested. Linux casts a
wide net but has a lot of bit rot in the dark corners of it's hardware
support.

